# Windows System Resource Manager Server 2012



## bperiod (Aug 7, 2003)

Is there a third party tool that performs Windows System Resource Manager functions that were discontinued on Server 2012 R2? 
This is very frustrating. Thx.


----------



## bperiod (Aug 7, 2003)

Dang..nothing? I'm the only one?


----------

